# Hello from Pennsylvania



## AngeliqueRoss

Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## TNHarley

AngeliqueRoss said:


> What is good for our country?


Liberty. Welcome.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?



Are you in general Left or Right?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> AngeliqueRoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is good for our country?
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty. Welcome.
Click to expand...


Mr. Hoss will be along shortly, he better not post that picture of the girl with the double eyes, that picture makes me dizzy


----------



## Pogo

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?



Welcome 

-- Which Pennsylvania though?  I came from the right one.
-- "right" on the map, I mean.

Keep in mind this is the intro area and politics go in politics...


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngeliqueRoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is good for our country?
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty. Welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Hoss will be along shortly, he better not post that picture of the girl with the double eyes, that picture makes me dizzy
Click to expand...


Lucy ("Oosie") is a fun gal.  Just don't take her advice on spaghetti toppings.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngeliqueRoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is good for our country?
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty. Welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Hoss will be along shortly, he better not post that picture of the girl with the double eyes, that picture makes me dizzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucy ("Oosie") is a fun gal.  Just don't take her advice on spaghetti toppings.
Click to expand...


What not even the tiny Marshmallows?


----------



## Penelope




----------



## AngeliqueRoss

Pogo said:


> AngeliqueRoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> -- Which Pennsylvania though?  I came from the right one.
> -- "right" on the map, I mean.
> 
> Keep in mind this is the intro area and politics go in politics...
Click to expand...


I'm from Eastern PA too.


----------



## AngeliqueRoss

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AngeliqueRoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in general Left or Right?
Click to expand...


As Pogo sad it's not the right place for politics... I all but wrote the answer!


----------



## Pogo

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngeliqueRoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> -- Which Pennsylvania though?  I came from the right one.
> -- "right" on the map, I mean.
> 
> Keep in mind this is the intro area and politics go in politics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from Eastern PA too.
Click to expand...


Ah good.  Then you don't tawk weird like them Yinzers.


----------



## Ridgerunner

young lady...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney




----------



## mdk

Welcome fellow Pennsylvanian!


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Hi, I'm from the winning side of PA, western, that is.  We have the most super bowls, more Stanley Cups, etc. than you.  Don't feel bad, though.  The Eagles might go to another super bowl one day.


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Pogo

Sgt. Striker said:


> Hi, I'm from the winning side of PA, western, that is.  We have the most super bowls, more Stanley Cups, etc. than you.  Don't feel bad, though.  The Eagles might go to another super bowl one day.



Interesting you chose not to mention the Pirates.  Whose last pennant was..........


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Pogo said:


> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from the winning side of PA, western, that is.  We have the most super bowls, more Stanley Cups, etc. than you.  Don't feel bad, though.  The Eagles might go to another super bowl one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you chose not to mention the Pirates.  Whose last pennant was..........
Click to expand...

 
I'm NOT a fan of baseball so I wouldn't know how many pennants they have compared to the Phillies.


----------



## Pogo

Sgt. Striker said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from the winning side of PA, western, that is.  We have the most super bowls, more Stanley Cups, etc. than you.  Don't feel bad, though.  The Eagles might go to another super bowl one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you chose not to mention the Pirates.  Whose last pennant was..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT a fan of baseball so I wouldn't know how many pennants they have compared to the Phillies.
Click to expand...


Whelp -- let's just say, if you were, you would have omitted them.  And you did.


----------



## mdk

Sgt. Striker said:


> Hi, I'm from the winning side of PA, western, that is.  We have the most super bowls, more Stanley Cups, etc. than you.  Don't feel bad, though.  The Eagles might go to another super bowl one day.



Pittsburgher here! Woot!


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Pogo said:


> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from the winning side of PA, western, that is.  We have the most super bowls, more Stanley Cups, etc. than you.  Don't feel bad, though.  The Eagles might go to another super bowl one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you chose not to mention the Pirates.  Whose last pennant was..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT a fan of baseball so I wouldn't know how many pennants they have compared to the Phillies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp -- let's just say, if you were, you would have omitted them.  And you did.
Click to expand...

 
I would have omitted the Eagles if I was from Philadelphia or out east.  They won 0 super bowls.  The last time they went to the Super Bowl they choked.


----------



## Pogo

Sgt. Striker said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from the winning side of PA, western, that is.  We have the most super bowls, more Stanley Cups, etc. than you.  Don't feel bad, though.  The Eagles might go to another super bowl one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you chose not to mention the Pirates.  Whose last pennant was..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT a fan of baseball so I wouldn't know how many pennants they have compared to the Phillies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp -- let's just say, if you were, you would have omitted them.  And you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have omitted the Eagles if I was from Philadelphia or out east.  They won 0 super bowls.  The last time they went to the Super Bowl they choked.
Click to expand...


That was Tom Brady.  The cheaters.


----------



## sealybobo

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?


First of all welcome. Second of all you are beautiful. 3rd good for you caring.

What's wrong is we have a lot of bad citizens who don't vote. And the more they get screwed the less they show up.  Pay attention to how many people show up to midterms. Don't vote don't matter. The poorest uneducated blue collar don't vote in midterms


----------



## Sgt. Striker

Pogo said:


> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from the winning side of PA, western, that is.  We have the most super bowls, more Stanley Cups, etc. than you.  Don't feel bad, though.  The Eagles might go to another super bowl one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you chose not to mention the Pirates.  Whose last pennant was..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT a fan of baseball so I wouldn't know how many pennants they have compared to the Phillies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp -- let's just say, if you were, you would have omitted them.  And you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have omitted the Eagles if I was from Philadelphia or out east.  They won 0 super bowls.  The last time they went to the Super Bowl they choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Tom Brady.  The cheaters.
Click to expand...

 
I watched that game.  TO wasn't that great neither was McNab.


----------



## Pogo

Sgt. Striker said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you chose not to mention the Pirates.  Whose last pennant was..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm NOT a fan of baseball so I wouldn't know how many pennants they have compared to the Phillies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp -- let's just say, if you were, you would have omitted them.  And you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have omitted the Eagles if I was from Philadelphia or out east.  They won 0 super bowls.  The last time they went to the Super Bowl they choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Tom Brady.  The cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched that game.  TO wasn't that great neither was McNab.
Click to expand...


Whatever.  I'm a fan of the real sport -- baseball.  The only player who made football interesting enough to watch in my adult lifetime was Randall.  And he's gone now.


----------



## ChrisL

Welcome, and some advice.  Stay away from Sealybobo.


----------



## Sgt. Striker

I don't know how to navigate this site very well.  I might be stuck welcoming people to this place even though I haven't posted much outside this introduction forum.  The only member I know is UnAmericanYOU.  I would like to get to know more people by being more welcoming.  I apologize for the off topic posts, Angelique.


----------



## whitehall

Pennsylvania? OK. "Our kid's future depends how consciously we choose and treats our officials"? I might be wrong but I smell a foreign poster.


----------



## Hossfly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngeliqueRoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is good for our country?
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty. Welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Hoss will be along shortly, he better not post that picture of the girl with the double eyes, that picture makes me dizzy
Click to expand...




​


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Welcome, and some advice.  Stay away from Sealybobo.


Stay away from chrisl she's a freak. Super freak.


----------



## Mertex

Hope you enjoy posting here.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sgt. Striker said:


> Hi, I'm from the winning side of PA, western, that is.  We have the most super bowls, more Stanley Cups, etc. than you.  Don't feel bad, though.  The Eagles might go to another super bowl one day.



We have Wawa.  We win.

Welcome, AR!


----------



## Pogo

Zoom-boing said:


> Sgt. Striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from the winning side of PA, western, that is.  We have the most super bowls, more Stanley Cups, etc. than you.  Don't feel bad, though.  The Eagles might go to another super bowl one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have Wawa.  We win.
> 
> Welcome, AR!
Click to expand...


Wawa wocks!


----------



## RodISHI

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?


Welcome AneliqueRoss, a lot of antichristers here but also a lot of believers.


----------



## Kat




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Beware of simians flinging poo! 
Enjoy your visit, Angelique & God bless.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Sgt. Striker said:


> I don't know how to navigate this site very well.  I might be stuck welcoming people to this place even though I haven't posted much outside this introduction forum.  The only member I know is UnAmericanYOU.  I would like to get to know more people by being more welcoming.  I apologize for the off topic posts, Angelique.



*"I don't know how to navigate this site very well."
*
Here take my hand darling, I'll be your guide


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

RodISHI said:


> AngeliqueRoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome AneliqueRoss, a lot of antichristers here but also a lot of believers.
Click to expand...


*"a lot of antichristers here"
*
Yes, this place is under the influence of The Anti-Christ, I myself think Bodecea is the leader


----------



## IsaacNewton

Hi Angelique, you ever go to Pymatuning or drive up to Conneaut? Family used to summer at Pymatuning. 

Welcome a board.


----------



## williepete

Welcome.


----------



## IsaacNewton

I could argue 4:20


----------



## Ringel05

mdk said:


> Welcome fellow Pennsylvanian!


I always suspected there was something seriously wrong with you........


----------



## Ringel05

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngeliqueRoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> -- Which Pennsylvania though?  I came from the right one.
> -- "right" on the map, I mean.
> 
> Keep in mind this is the intro area and politics go in politics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from Eastern PA too.
Click to expand...

My condolences.....  Uummm, errrrrrrr, I mean welcome!!!!  Yeah, that's what I meant to say.

(Whew!  Dodged that bullet.  Pay no attention to that man behind the computer screen)


----------



## mdk

Ringel05 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome fellow Pennsylvanian!
> 
> 
> 
> I always suspected there was something seriously wrong with you........
Click to expand...


Brother, you don't even know the half of it. lol


----------



## saveliberty




----------



## PredFan

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?



Welcome.

Freedom, liberty, the free market, and small government.


----------



## Ridgerunner

PredFan said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Freedom, liberty, the free market, and small government.



Amen... And pass the ammunition...


----------



## Judicial review

If thats your true photo would you like to see my 9 in penis?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?


----------



## defcon4

Welcome.
Beware of the trolls, they are uglier than these




but disguise themselves like this


----------



## anotherlife

HI Angelique, are you a French Pennsylvanian?  Anyways, If you think American officials are a disaster, then visit Europe here, you can see what they have become. 
I am a Christian too.


----------



## Sgt. Striker

This addresses the Sheetz v. Wawa thing: 15 Sure-Fire Ways To Make A Pennsylvanian Mad


----------



## Ringel05

defcon4 said:


> Welcome.
> Beware of the trolls, they are uglier than these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but disguise themselves like this


As long as the disguise holds then what are you complaining about?


----------



## Moonglow

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?


Howdy...God blesses us all, the good, the bad and the ugly...


----------



## Muhammed

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?


Welcome, Angelique. This place can be very extertaining at times.

However, be forewarned that there a lot of ex-Christians here that absolutely hate Christians.


----------



## Picaro

anotherlife said:


> HI Angelique, are you a French Pennsylvanian?  Anyways, If you think American officials are a disaster, then visit Europe here, you can see what they have become.
> I am a Christian too.



Interesting. You probably need to get out of Europe ASAP; Xians there are likely just a couple of years away from being beheaded on street corners or shoved into ovens, and the independents here are already overwhelmed by the refugees coming from  elsewhere, and the faux 'government' here is deliberately obstructing them in favor of importing violent savages and Islamo-Nazi thugs to murder the Xians here. The difference is you at least have a window of time to arm yourselves here.


----------



## anotherlife

Picaro said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Angelique, are you a French Pennsylvanian?  Anyways, If you think American officials are a disaster, then visit Europe here, you can see what they have become.
> I am a Christian too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. You probably need to get out of Europe ASAP; Xians there are likely just a couple of years away from being beheaded on street corners or shoved into ovens, and the independents here are already overwhelmed by the refugees coming from  elsewhere, and the faux 'government' here is deliberately obstructing them in favor of importing violent savages and Islamo-Nazi thugs to murder the Xians here. The difference is you at least have a window of time to arm yourselves here.
Click to expand...

I wish Europe had not done away with its versions of the 2nd amendment in 1946.  But I guess that was one of the many purposes of playing ww2.  European government's turned against their own people starting with ww1-2.


----------



## dblack

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?



Welcome! I'm in eastern PA too. Well, nominally. I've been working in NYC lately, so spending my weeks up there. But I'll be voting on PA.


----------



## aaronleland

Welcome from a former yinzer stuck in South Central PA.


----------



## yiostheoy

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?


We can embrace ethics that result in our own good behavior towards others, towards animals, and towards the Earth.

I try to help others whenever possible.

I am also involved in feral cat rescue.

And I pick up trash around the neighborhood wherever I see it.

We all need to vote in every election as well.

Hopefully you do the same.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?


_I suggest avoiding the Insane Clown Posse like airborne herpes, you'll know them when you see them. Welcome to USMB, it's nice to meet you, I look forward to getting along with you._

_As of right now, it's not a question of what we can do that is good for our country, but what we can do that's less destructive than the other options._


----------



## ChrisL

Sealy Bobo must have scared her off.    Lol.


----------



## sealybobo

AngeliqueRoss said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania. Blessing for those who believe in Christ. I'm convinced that we are responsible for the country and the world we live. Our kid's future depends on how consciously we choose and treats our officials. Honestly, it's a little frightening for me to think about that. What can we really do? What is good for our country?


You haven't started any threads. Don't see you out there battling. You still like it?


----------

